# airbag computer gots this weird hex bolt



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

I got this weird hex bolt and no clue where to find the tool?














Help!!!!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Is that for the steering wheel, or the one in the dash?

Hmm, not sure about that tool. I'll talk to my friend Travis (Nissan Tech) and see what he says.


----------



## BFinlay (Apr 20, 2003)

i wanna say it is a safty torx bit. and you can buy the bit for them. not sure where though.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Hey! I think i found it...


*TAMPERPROOF TORX* 











Web link
http://www.tools-plus.com/toolsplus/mgn38352.html


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

yeah that is a tamper proof torx bit that you need, autozone might have some cheap ones


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

We don't have Autozone in Seattle.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Hey I found a cheap set at Schucks.










Only 10 bux!


Earlier I flagged down a MacTools truck and he had the bit. They wanted $20 for 1 and $200 for the set. Sure glad I didn't buy from them. 


For anyone who cares it's a T-50 TORX BIT you need to pull the airbags and airbag computer.


----------

